# Lets Predict Safe Ice Dates



## tibs36 (Dec 15, 2005)

With icefishing closing fast, whats everyones predictions for safe ice (3 inches or so). Im a bigger guy, the thicker the better. 



For Southwest MI, Jan 3, maybe a week sooner if these temps drop


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

Last year on the Saginaw Bay, I took a 4-wheeler out the week between Christmas and New Years, so this year I am going to guess December 26th. That might not be soon enough to get you to where the fish are, but ya never know.


----------



## Dking(MI) (Feb 21, 2007)

I am going to be optimistic here, and say mid December, so like around the 15th. Yes, you can say I am crazy, but we fished the end of the first week of December last year, and it was on Saginaw bay! If I remember right there was a good solid 3" to walk out on; we took our time and went out to maybe 4-5 FOW, nothing over about chest high for the first ice of the year. for real, not joking.


----------



## V's Tease (Oct 20, 2008)

im gonna go out on limb here and say..middle of december .. if the temps drop like thay say they are gonna


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

okay i will be out by dec 10 !


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

higgins lake jan.19


----------



## tibs36 (Dec 15, 2005)

If im out dec. 10 it will be in a boat. i played the 2 1/2 inch game last year, and not sure i want to press the luck again but then again it could drop to close to zero like last year and close everything up



jacktownhooker said:


> okay i will be out by dec 10 !


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

i had 3 inches 10 dec last year then was gone - just have to know what lakes or ponds freeze early every year ! and which side of lake as i have been on ice when half of lake was open ! if i remember right it is usually south side so i look for launches on that side unless there is a current or spring in area ! years of driving around lakes early or last ice will identify spring areas ! or where cars and snowmobiles have went thru !


----------



## icefishin nutz (Jan 27, 2004)

December 13th is my vote


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

icefishin nutz said:


> December 13th is my vote


Knew I liked dis wench !:evil:


----------



## perchinatorx (Dec 1, 2006)

last year dec 5th on sag bay .....this year jan3


----------



## sarge300 (Nov 2, 2007)

Jan 3rd


----------



## ReddHead (Feb 17, 2005)

December 6th, 2008 here in Jackson County.
Last year we were on hard water December 5th.


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

ReddHead said:


> December 6th, 2008 here in Jackson County.
> Last year we were on hard water December 5th.


Reedhead, Dec. 6th? thats just weeks away, I wanna fish with you. the smoke ain't cleared from the smoke pole yet. 
georgie predicts Christmas break


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Inland, south of M-21: everyone is fishing on Dec 20


----------



## ReddHead (Feb 17, 2005)

newaygogeorge said:


> Reedhead, Dec. 6th? thats just weeks away, I wanna fish with you. the smoke ain't cleared from the smoke pole yet.
> georgie predicts Christmas break


I don't smoke anymore. 

Really, it was Dec. 5th last year. I'll tell you the secret little place if you want to know. It is public water and is usually great fishing. The pain in the butt about the place is that shore ice is thin but the main body always ices over consistently so it can be tricky getting on. When I think its safe there will be guys on this water 3 days before I even check it. 

There really are crazier people out there than me.

I stand by Dec. 7 for ice 2" thick.


----------



## McKeel (Nov 12, 2006)

The Ice gods are going to give me a birthday gift this year so Dec. 13


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

LSC canal ice on the day that will live in infamy....Dec 7th


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

ficious said:


> LSC canal ice on the day that will live in infamy....Dec 7th


Harry..only ice you're gonna see on that day is the ice in the cooler that holds the *XXX* barley pops ya got stashed.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

I hope for early ice again this year last year I was on the ice december 4th in sw michigan. I see some cold temps on the way. so I may go out on the limb and say first to second week of December.


----------

